# Html Video auf Ipad Safari 8 abspielen



## docma (27. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

Ich müsste ein Video auf einer Html abspielen. Habe aber folgendes Problem: In den Browsern funktioniert alles aber auf dem Ipad wird das Video mit Safari 8 nicht abgespielt (bei Version 7 funktioniert es).

Habe die Beispiele von W3Schools probiert und die von Apple.

Beide funktionieren nicht auf dem Ipad.


```
<!doctype html>
<html>
<head>
<meta charset="UTF-8">
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
</head>

<body>

      <video src="mov_bbb.mp4"

             controls
          " width="600">

      </video>


</body>
</html>
```

Kennt jemand dieses Problem?


----------



## Sempervivum (27. Februar 2015)

Da ist vor dem width ein doppeltes Hochkomma zuviel.


----------

